# Random Pic Thread!!!



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here is pic number one:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> here is pic number one:


There is no pic??

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

fossil creek


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

My second love..


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

My buddies well trained Basset....or maybe just lazy...:darkbeer:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My dirtbike...


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

nice bike


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

archerykid13 said:


> My dirtbike...


Awesome bike!!! Heres mine.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

look a DEER !!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. I love my bike.

AK13


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Come on guys. You can post pics of anything.

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

brother brand


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

joelpresmyk8 said:


> brother brand


I have one to but mine is shaped like the stovetop.

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

OLD TRUCK


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would love to live in Alberta. I would snowboard everyday.

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I would love to live in Alberta. I would snowboard everyday.
> 
> AK13


Most of the pictures are taken in BC


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> My dirtbike...




thats sweet!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> thats sweet!!!


Thanks

Jake


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> This is the thread for you guys to post pics of whatever you want.
> Please keep it clean and no stupid stuff.
> 
> AK13


Love this place


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey ArcheryKid, when did you decide to change your pic? Almost thought it was someone else without that alien! :darkbeer:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> Most of the pictures are taken in BC


Spend much time at the Calgary Archery Center? I've been to that shop a few times and it set-up nicely, especially for the weather you get in AB- it's nice to shoot more than 20 yards indoors. 

I've got some family that live in Calgary too so I'm out there a few times each year.

Where abouts in BC do you sled? I'm about an hour east of Vancouver, but sometimes wish it was further.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Spend much time at the Calgary Archery Center? I've been to that shop a few times and it set-up nicely, especially for the weather you get in AB- it's nice to shoot more than 20 yards indoors.
> 
> I've got some family that live in Calgary too so I'm out there a few times each year.
> 
> Where abouts in BC do you sled? I'm about an hour east of Vancouver, but sometimes wish it was further.


I go to CAC sometimes, But i prefer the other shope in town. 

And Most of these pictures are taken in Golden and Revelstoke.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I have one to but mine is shaped like the stovetop.
> 
> AK13


Me too but mine was shaped like a roasting fork.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

hunter14 said:


>


Nice truck man.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Richard Hopkins said:


> Nice truck man.


I wish it was mine, but its actually a buddies


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

is that a 200 or 250cc ktm


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> is that a 200 or 250cc ktm


Looks like a 250 sx to me


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Looks like a 250 sx to me


yeah, he said it is a 250


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

KTM 250 

Jake


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice i love ktm but could never afford one. i have an old dinky 125ttr yamaha but it will get up and go on occasion lol


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

How do you post your pics to the thread


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

did that work


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

bass tied for my first favorite hobby, huntin, fishin, and wakeboardin!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

HERES MY TRUCK


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Jbowhunter9 (May 21, 2010)

would love to post some pics of my KTM 250xc, but cant figure out how


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> HERES MY TRUCK


dude how old are you? thats a really nice truck


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, an I'm 15


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

so is that actually your truck or is it your dads


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> so is that actually your truck or is it your dads


My dads, but whenever im in it I drive


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

oh cool so how old do you have to be to drive in canada


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

In Alberta, you can get your learners at 14, In other provinces its different. Like in BC you can get your learners at 16, not to sure though.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah in Arkansas you can get your learners at 14 but its different in other states


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*First Attempt to post a picture*

Ok guys heres my first attempt to post a picture on AT. Lets hope it shows up!
Its a deer skull i found while mushroom hunting in April.
https://mail.google.com/mail/?accou...att&th=12920220da5b2f30&attid=0.0&disp=inline


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

alright let me know if it opens up for you guys. it was a picture i had on my phone so i sent it to my email as a MMS then copied the image URL and pasted it on here. How else do i post a picture from my phone?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> alright let me know if it opens up for you guys. it was a picture i had on my phone so i sent it to my email as a MMS then copied the image URL and pasted it on here. How else do i post a picture from my phone?


Doesn't work, you have to be a member.

Create a photobucket account and download your pictures there and then copy the IMG code


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

ok ill try


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*here it goes again*


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

it works! this is a deer skull i found while mushroom hunting in April


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Grandpas Farm*

This is an old Barn on my grandpas farm


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ada boy muzzyman!! cool pics


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

this is one of the biggest mule deer I have seen, pics dont do justice (hard to see aswell)


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

nice pictures hunter14

heres a fat 2lb trout i caught a couple months ago








heres a robin hood thats $20 bucks down the toilet


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> Doesn't work, you have to be a member.
> 
> Create a photobucket account and download your pictures there and then copy the IMG code


This is one way. Or you can send it to your email via picture message, download and save the picture to your computer, then manage attachments, browse, and attach it.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> This is one way. Or you can send it to your email via picture message, download and save the picture to your computer, then manage attachments, browse, and attach it.


you can probably do that? But photobucket is easier for me.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

dads truck, then his truck and our home made camper/toy hauler. then random atv pics


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

more


----------



## skider_racing (Feb 18, 2010)

Kyhunter93 said:


> My second love..


agreed


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Some may know some may not know im a storm chaser now its time to show some awsome picks lol!








































now some winter photos


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

All of last years bow and gun kills!
































Now some recent trilcam picks haha!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool pics, here is mine.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

here's what I've been working on a little lately..


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

my crf450r had to sell and quit racing after shoulder surgery and caused me to not shoot as good any more lol


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

whats the story on that tree? Bear elements what board you got?


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

sO in arkansas you can get your learners when your 14. Thats awesome when can you get your liscense? In alabama you get learners at 15 and liscense at 16. 15 btw


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah in Arkansas you can get your learners at 14 and a hardship witch is basically if your in a hard time in life and need to drive cause your parents cant drive you then you can get your hardship at 15 and drive to school and work and then you can get your regular license at 16 and drive anywhere


----------

